# XML-Editor



## wersi77 (22. Jul 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich interessiere mich für XML-Editoren.
Dieser sollte auch Schema validieren können und ansonsten auch weitere schöne Features mitbringen.
Was könnt Ihr mir denn da empfehlen? Am besten für lulu...


----------



## Pasche (22. Jul 2005)

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist "XML Spy" von Altova. Für Studenten gibt es sogar eine kostenlose Version. Zumindest gab es die mal eine Zeit lang.

http://www.altova.com/de/products_ide.html


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Jul 2005)

zur Zeit gibts vom XMLSpy sogar eine kostenlose Personal Version (mit Eclipse Plugin), ist aber eingeschränkt


----------

